# Stupid 30-06



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I really enjoy buying and selling firearms, it's always exciting to look forward to new guns and convincing myself of why I 'need' this gun or that gun. Over the years I have gotten into so many types of guns it makes my head spin but there is one type of gun that I can't convince myself to upgrade on and that's my big game hunting rifle. 

In 1993 I saved my pennies and bought my first rifle from van wagens in provo. It was Remington 700 ADL in 30-06. It is nothing special, just a middle of the road rifle. I killed my first buck with it that season, and my first elk the following year. Over the years I have bedded the action, lightly sanded the stock to ensure it was free floated and installed a timney trigger. I bought a nice leupold vari-X3 in 4.5-14x40, even sent it in to get turrets. It is a handsome rifle and I have to say I absolutely love my stupid 30-06 but at the same time I can find no dang reason why I would need another big game rifle. 

I have poured over ksl classifieds and now gun exchange looking at rifles and I just can't seem to convince myself to get another rifle. Would a faster caliber shoot flatter, sure but with rangefinders it's not that important anymore. Would a big 300 or 338 mag kill critters any deader-maybe but man they kick! So here I am stuck with my old '06, almost wishin I would have bought a lesser rifle back when I was 13, I blame my dad.

To brag about the old girl, I am attaching a pick of a group I shot with her last weekend. From the bench, 5 shots, 600 yards. Stupid 30-06! I am sure a big 300 rum would have shot better.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I kind of feel the same way about my 30.06 8) I have other rifles, and I wouldn't mind a few more, but it seems when hunting season rolls around I always grab the 30.06 and head out the door. 

One caliber rifle I don't have is a 300 Win. mag. I'm sure I would use it. It would have to be a model 70 pre 64 Winchester though.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Ditto... I had a .270 for my first big game rifle. Several years ago when my home was burglarized and the gun stolen, I replaced it with an .06. Best gun of the two and I too have no reason or desire to own anything else.


----------



## timberbuck (May 19, 2010)

That's some stupid good accuracy!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You own and shoot other rifles because you can or can afford them. A one rifle battery is nice but think of how much nicer it is when you have 10, 20 or even 30 other rifles sitting in the safe. 

If you are a one rifle person there is nothing wrong with the good old 06, that was my first rifle that a uncle gave to me when I was 5 years old and I still have it. But I also have a lot more that are just as fun to shoot.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

There us a direct correlation between accuracy and felt recoil, I don't understand the 338 craze, there are more accurate cartridges with one third of the recoil. F&S did a good article on this this month. Mist of them use brakes, which I just love to hear at the range until it knocks off my ear muffs.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Same here; I can talk all day about faster and flatter shooting but in the end my old .06 (Win Mod 70 pre 64) will kill anything I'm going to hunt and there's not justification to upgrade.
It's cheap to shoot too.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> Same here; I can talk all day about faster and flatter shooting but in the end my old .06 (Win Mod 70 pre 64) will kill anything I'm going to hunt and there's not justification to upgrade.
> It's cheap to shoot too.


Buying a new rifle should never be looked upon as an upgrade. A new rifle from time to time is vital to the growth and development of a complete man. Wives must be carefully groomed to fully understand this concept. 
While running a gun store for many years I would often hear guys say things like, "boy, that's a beauty, I'm headin home right now and see what the wife thinks about me upgrading my rifle collection" or "I'll check with the wifey and see what see thinks, I'd sure love to upgrade my rifle this year"...well, needless to say I'd never see these boys again and I assume they're still shooting that old '06 they bought while still in high school, if they are still going huntin at all, and will continue to dream of some day upgrading.

Young men, listen to this old boy good...buy that new rifle, take it home, boldly show the wife and explain to her in firm but gentle terms how the overall development of your manhood is essential to both your and her happiness. Have a nice day.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

_Buying a new rifle should never be looked upon as an upgrade. A new rifle from time to time is vital to the growth and development of a complete man. Wives must be carefully groomed to fully understand this concept.
_
Absolutely spot on!


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

If you're happy, that's all that matters. I get rifle ADD and have to have something new to play with once in a while. Definitely no problem with how it shoots. -----SS


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm with SS, I just get bored lol Unless the gun just shoots lights out I have no problem selling and trying new makes, models or calibers every couple years. If I cant find a sub moa load with the 9 kinds of powders and 4-5 different bullet manufactures I keep in stock its life span in my safe is pretty short.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I have two of them and wouldn't mind a third. 

.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Every hunting situation calls for a different type of rifle. You're gonna need a long range rifle if you get a hankering for shooting across time zones, and a shorter range rifle for those times where the game is more up close and personal. You may also need a different rifle on rainy days, sunny days, snowy days, Thursdays, or holidays. It doesn't mean you have to hunt them all, but you get that warm fuzzy feeling knowing you have them just in case...


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I hear you guys-every big game animal I've ever shot has been with my 1959 Model 70 .30-06. I was lucky enough to inherit it from my wife's grandpa, and it's all that any hunter in North America (and pretty much anywhere else except certain parts of Africa to be honest) would ever need. Need and want are 2 different things though...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Care must be taken to avoid the word *need* in negotiating gun purchases (if you have fallen into that trap), it's too easily debated.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I didn't say I don't buy rifles I just don't need to replace my 30 cal.
I'm seriously considering a .243 or a 22-250 this year "for my kids"  to hunt with and to remove a few varmints from the gene pool.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sierra makes a wonderful new 65grn SPBT bullet that would be great out of a .22-250.

If the gun will be used more for hunting over varmints, I'd go 243, otherwise go 22-250.


-DallanC


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

DallanC said:


> Sierra makes a wonderful new 65grn SPBT bullet that would be great out of a .22-250.
> -DallanC


 How would that Sierra 65 gr. shoot out of a Ruger 22-250 with a 1:14 twist? Will it stabilize? Or too heavy?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I hear you loud and clear. I grew up hunting with a .30-06 and it's all I really care to hunt with in the future. I've thought about stepping up to a magnum, but hmmm, do I really need all that recoil and muzzle blast? Nope. That affable little .30-06 will be easy on my shoulder, my pocketbook, and kill anything I need it to kill at any range I can reliably make good shots.


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

Mavis13 said:


> I didn't say I don't buy rifles I just don't need to replace my 30 cal.
> I'm seriously considering a .243 or a 22-250 this year "for my kids"  to hunt with and to remove a few varmints from the gene pool.


Load yourself up some 100 grain Sierras in that .243. Soft, cheap, and accurate enough for little critters, enough punch for deer. Or if it were a dedicated varmint rifle, get some 55 grain ballistic silvertips. There are some fast loads, and supposedly the oxide coating on the bullets helps keep barrel wear down as kind of a lube.

Quickly putting a full magazine into a target without any repercussions after the initial recoil is quite nice. You stay on target quite well too, I might add. Kind of a big deal for what it sounds like you're wanting to do.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> There us a direct correlation between accuracy and felt recoil, I don't understand the 338 craze, there are more accurate cartridges with one third of the recoil. F&S did a good article on this this month. Mist of them use brakes, which I just love to hear at the range until it knocks off my ear muffs.


I'll go a quarter Huge will have a .338 before the end of the year. 

Anybody in?

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I'll go a quarter Huge will have a .338 before the end of the year.
> 
> Anybody in?
> 
> .


That may be a sucker bet. I do know that my .340 Weatherby is the most accurate rifle that I own for 600+ yard shooting. It loves Barnes 225 grain bullets and will shoot sub moa at 600 yards. And yes it has a muzzle brake but when I take it off I don't find the recoil unmanageable, but it is nice when shooting off of a bench.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm toying with the idea of unloading my 30-06, but it's an old 1917. It's heavy, blued, wood and the scope threads were drilled wrong. 

I've been really happy with the 7mm-08 I bought last year but might want a bigger bullet for goat or brown bear. Dude at work was trying to sell me a Savage 300 win mag with adjustable muzzle break. I just can't stomach 1000$ for a gun that's almost 8 pounds. 

The 338-06 might be a contender for huge.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

scott_rn said:


> The 338-06 might be a contender for huge.


.......or the 338-06 Ackley. Now that's a fine gentleman's rifle!------SS


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I'll go a quarter Huge will have a .338 before the end of the year.
> 
> Anybody in?


Sweet! I just won a quarter of a beef (isnt that what is meant by quarter in Evingston?)! 


Springville Shooter said:


> .......or the 338-06 Ackley. Now that's a fine gentleman's rifle!------SS


Who said anything about a gentleman? Yet alone a fine gentleman??
I blew my allowance already on the Creed and so far...I am in love; if you could just get that accuracy out of something that is less weight than an RPG....


----------

